# Smoothness



## Muchis (24/1/17)

Recently been getting harshness on my vape. Was using an RX 2/3 with a freemax starre pure tank and various juice.

Then bought an alien mod and same problem.

Sold both mods today to buy the ocular which I will get over the weekend.

So pulled out my old eleaf istick 60w and all of a sudden I have a silky smooth vape which I am loving.....

Been vaping between 40w to 60w on all devices, any thoughts on why this is happening?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morph699 (24/1/17)

could be a whole number of different things. what wattage/ voltage/ coils/ temp mode/ flavours/ nicotine/ maybe the coils were old or not/ wick type/ age of coils/ dirty or not/ could be the devices was at fault but its not easy to say. dont throw something away before having someone else checking it out for you. if you bought from a reputable source ask them to check it for you first.


----------



## Muchis (24/1/17)

This the thing...all variables constant....same tank, same wattage, same coils, same juice....just different mods..didn't use temp mode...bought all my mods from vendors on this forum....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/1/17)

Hi @Muchis 

The only thing i can think of is that the istick has a slower ramp up compared to the newer mods.

So you getting a faster hit of high power which could be causing the harshness.

You could try 3 diffrent things.

1. Use your mods at lower wattage maybe around 20w-30w

2. Get a Mod that has a curve feature so you can adjust the ramp to your liking.

3. Which will be the more obvious thing to do and what most will suggest, change your build in your tank.

Use a thicker gauge wire to make ramp slower.

Let me know if these work bud.

Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Morph699 (25/1/17)

or you can use the pre heat option on some mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (25/1/17)

Thanks gentz....that actually makes sense.....any recommendations on mods?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (25/1/17)

Muchis said:


> Thanks gentz....that actually makes sense.....any recommendations on mods?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Depends on your budget


----------



## Muchis (25/1/17)

Sub R2k? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/1/17)

Muchis said:


> Sub R2k?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Minikin v2 or minkin v1.5 boost.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis (25/1/17)

Was actually contemplating one....think I should just get it and forget all the gimmicks the ocular has to offer (which I will probably never use)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia (25/1/17)

Get a Hohm Slice. Such an insane device for such a good price. 3A quick charge and a whole bag of surprises.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Muchis (25/1/17)

therazia said:


> Get a Hohm Slice. Such an insane device for such a good price. 3A quick charge and a whole bag of surprises.


Another one I was considering....love the it does TC for every possible metal....my concern is weather one battery will last me the whole day

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/1/17)

Muchis said:


> Another one I was considering....love the it does TC for every possible metal....my concern is weather one battery will last me the whole day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It should, it takes a 26650 battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia (25/1/17)

If it doesn't just pop it in the charger. What atty will you be running on it and at what watts?


----------



## Muchis (25/1/17)

Either my smok beast or my freemax starre pure....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muchis (26/1/17)

Think I found the issue....Coil Glaze Berry Blues Juice... everytime I use the juice I get harsh almost dry hits for the next few tanks....think it gunks up my coils....same result with my freemax and baby beast 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

